#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  What mobile phone?

## Bettyboo

I have quite a few Big C coupons built up that need to be used, and the missus has ordered me to buy meself a new mobile phone. I'll pick one up tomorrow...

I am happy with a basic phone, but I might as well have a camera, just in case I have a problem in the car with an accident, etc. I like music, so it wouldn't hurt to have a music player (optional, but I suspect they all have them). If the phone could act as a Garmin style GPS that'd be great, but not essential, and I won't be spending big money.

How much? 1000 baht if I find something okay; 5000 baht if I really like something; 10,000 baht if I'm blown and blown away...  :Smile: 

I've looked on the Powerbuy sight (::Power Buy::), same phones and same prices and have seen a couple that are in the running:

Samsung Galaxy Y, about 4,800 baht.

BLACKBERRY CURVE 8520BK, about 5k.

NOKIA ASHA 302, about 3,900; the camera seems to be a better spec.

SAMSUNG C3303K, just under 2k - cheap.  :Smile: 

Any thoughts; anybody got one of these phones? I'm thinking a camera that would be good for a situation where I have a car accident and I want some proof that it was the other person's fault...  :Smile:

----------


## Kwang

> Any thoughts





> Samsung Galaxy Y, about 4,800 baht.


Very Gay





> BLACKBERRY CURVE 8520BK, about 5k.


Gay






> NOKIA ASHA 302, about 3,900; the camera seems to be a better spec.


Gay





> SAMSUNG C3303K, just under 2k - cheap.


Gay


Either  just get a basic Nokia for 1000 baht or splash out on something nice like a Galaxy Nexus 

You can get a second hand iPhone 4 for 14000 baht in MBK now on 5.1 and jailbroken
  ::spin::

----------


## baldrick

galaxy ace plus

8900 baht in bigC or 8400 at MBK

Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus S7500 - Full phone specifications

else get the note for the fully fledged machine




> You can get a second hand iPhone 4 for 14000 baht


that should be the price of a galaxy s2 by now - and the sgs2 is still the 2nd best phone out right now

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I think you had him sol;d after the first pic kwang but good efforts for the post. :Smile:

----------


## Kwang

It's a funny one really, I don't like any of the mid price phones.

And you can pick up a Galaxy Tab 7inch for 14500 at Swampy now and grab a cheap 1000 baht Nokia where the battery life lasts 2 weeks and thats still a lot cheaper than buying a Galaxy Nexus or Note or S2 or iPhone 4S

----------


## harrybarracuda

Get the SII, install an ICS ROM on it, add one of these, and you'll be happy.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ the price of the case was how much I was planning to spend on the phone!  :Smile:  I can justify 5k, or maybe even 7k or 8k, but once you get to 10k it becomes silly cause I only want a basic phone to stick in my pocket and take some pics from time to time...

Thanks for your thoughts, and I agree with Kwang: 1) some of those phones are gorgous; 2) I went and had a look this morning and didn't buy anything because I was very underwhelmed by the phones under 3,000 baht - they felt cheap and horrible.

Increasingly, I'm happy with a basic phone with a good camera; I thought a couple of years ago there were loads of 'em, but now, it seems not...




> galaxy ace plus


That's a good suggestion. The price is going up (9,000 baht), but if I have a crash and some problems, then it would be money well spent.

Anybody know of a cheap phone under 2,000 baht or so that has a decent camera?

----------


## aging one

Put your foot down man. She's already got you running around in circles over cars, lpg, ngv, and motorcycles. Now she is demanding you get a new phone. Why? :Smile:  Put your foot down man, unless she is the one bringing in the bacon.  :Smile:  Fred Flintstone sold me my phone but its solid, goes ding a ling when someone calls, and I can sent texts. Hell the other day I even figured out how to use the calculator. An hour well spent.  Dont get the blackberry they are a teenage fashion item that is becoming passe as I type.  Best of luck mate.

----------


## Kwang

You can pick up the Nokia N8 for under 10k now, has the best camera you will find on a phone for that money, although it has an old operating system



Nokia N8 review | from TechRadar's expert reviews of Mobile phones

----------


## withnallstoke

Gayer than a Scampy thread.

Well done Betty.  :Smile:

----------


## Kwang

> Anybody know of a cheap phone under 2,000 baht or so that has a decent camera?



Get the 1000 baht Nokia, and stick one of thaese cameras(at the bottom) in your Man-Bag Betty

----------


## Bettyboo

> Put your foot down man.


I tend to put my foot in my mouth rather than down...  :Sad:  I agree that the Blackberry is very sad; it would be shameful to get one; I don't want their functionality either, I have no friends to text to... Just a basic phone with a good camera.




> Nokia N8


Interesting, I'd go for it at 4-5k; I don't buy second hand (apart from Jamanese lingerie...).




> Gayer than a Scampy thread. Well done Betty.


It's not easy, I've been working at it consistently; learning from Guru Stoker, amongst others...  :Smile:

----------


## Mid

cheapest Nokia you can buy , mobile phones are consumable items  :mid:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I spent about 1,200 baht on my last one and I've had it for about 5 years; has a camera too, very shite one... The phones at that price point seem to have gotten worse...  :Sad: 




> Get the 1000 baht Nokia, and stick one of thaese cameras(at the bottom) in your Man-Bag Betty


That's not a bad idea at all; a cheap phone tht feels okay in me hand, and stick a cheap camera in the glove box - I like it. You're not as stupid as most Northerners! Bought your new Man City 2013 shirt yet? Who you got on the back - ugly boy (not you, the Argie)?

----------


## withnallstoke

A grown man shopping for pink phones because his missus tells him to.

 :kma: 

Man up, poofboy.   :tieme:

----------


## FailSafe

God damn it, bb- have you bought a single fucking thing you've threatened to buy (in threads you've started) over the last few months?  You're gonna hem and haw and whine and whinge, and change your mind a dozen times before deciding to wait another year to see what comes out. :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

This has good reviews and is only 2,700 baht, could be the one - classic...



Nokia 2700 Classic.

----------


## withnallstoke

Is this one of them new xbox thingies?




> This has good reviews and is only 2,700 baht, could be the one - classic...

----------


## Bettyboo

> Man up, poofboy.


I'm learning to pout too...







> have you bought a single fucking thing you've threatened to buy


I'm hurt...  :Smile:  I bought the Kindle, and I like it. I'm not going for the Ranger because it's too big for the missus to drive and I can save the money for the CBR250R once I get me bike license sorted out; & yes, I'm gonna spend an extra 10k on a repsol paintjob. The car is in for an LPG conversion in 2 weeks, FOBOS, 25,000 baht, close to home, we found lots of good write-ups and satisfied customers. It's spend spend spend in the Boo household...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Is this one of them new xbox thingies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> This has good reviews and is only 2,700 baht, could be the one - classic...


If you, or a close friend, insert it into a bottom, it vibrates, so it's very similar.

----------


## Kwang

> Bought your new Man City 2013 shirt yet?


Footballs for poofs. i've got some new mates down here now, all with caulifllower ears and a penchjant for Gay drinking games. What goes on tour stays on tour and all that. you'd get on well with them, well until they hear your Southern Softy accent. :Smile: 

Here's my team Warrington, just moved to within 1 point of Wigan. Thats you Southern poofs joint bottom



Stobart Super League Table
Sunday, 20 May 2012 17:20 UK
 	Team	P	PD	PTS
1	Wigan	14	269	22
2	Warrington	14	167	21
3	Huddersfield	14	148	20
4	Catalan Dragons	13	143	20
5	Hull	13	74	19
6	St Helens	13	147	15
7	Bradford	14	-22	15
8	Leeds	12	88	14
9	Hull K R	14	42	13
10	Salford	14	-92	9
11	Castleford	14	-210	8
12	Wakefield	13	-162	6
13	London Broncos	14	-159	4
14	Widnes	14	-433	4

----------


## Bettyboo

^ stupid Northerners game... All the best players chance codes and head down South anyways.  :Smile: 

Loads of Northerners in Cha-am now? I'll be speeding on past the turn-off and mixing with me nice Sino-Thai Bangkok mates in Hua Hin!

----------


## Bangyai

If you just want a plain simple phone I can recommend this ( again )




Not touch screen or cutting edge but very reliable. For me one of the most important things was long battery life and the C5 will run over a week on 1 charge.

Pretty good 5 mb camera
Stereo speakers and good music player
Video at 15 fps.
Internet surfinf
Gps
Thai English dictionary
2.2 inch screen ( reasonable for this type of camera )

Cost about 4700 baht.

Review :

Nokia C5 5MP - Full phone specifications

Oh yes, if you don't send many texts then querty keyboard a bit redundant.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I reckon you need one of these Betty:




> *UST5*
> Just5.com
> $89.99
> Operates on any GSM Carrier: AT&T, T-Mobile, take SIM card out of old phone and pop into Just5
> 
> FEATURES:
> 
> • Big, easy to use dial buttons, also there is a confirmed keypad which speaks the numbers when you dial them 
> • Amplified sound and hearing aid compatible
> ...


You can get it for $55 online.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> If you just want a plain simple phone I can recommend this ( again )




I've lost so many of those it's un-true. The feckers just jump out your pocket! :Smile:

----------


## Kwang

^ Unlike your wallet down the Pintsman, so I hear  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

ha ha ha

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Bangyai is on the money. You can't beat a classic Nokia. Smart phones are crap and for wankers.

----------


## Bangyai

> Bangyai is on the money. You can't beat a classic Nokia. Smart phones are crap and for wankers.


Er......it is a smart phone ?? Not_ that_ smart compared to some, but smart enough for most things.

As for it jumping out of the pocket ....yep, its very thin but I keep mine in a slippery wallet so no probs.


The Nokia C5 5MP is an affordable Symbian S60 3rd Edition smartphone, with support for Ovi Maps 3.0 (with free walk and drive navigation) and Nokia Messaging. The phonebook shows you the Facebook status updates of your contacts and you'll also be able to easily update your status and share location with Ovi Maps. Unlike its older brother, the C5, it comes with a 5MP full focus camera and more internal memory.

----------


## dirtydog

I have the Nokia C3, suits me just fine and I like the proper QWERTY keyboard it has, hate the normal phone keyboards and find they are not usable.

----------


## DrAndy

> Increasingly, I'm happy with a basic phone with a good camera; I thought a couple of years ago there were loads of 'em, but now, it seems not...


a nice basic phone is the Nokia C1-01, about B1600

has an Ok camera and is mainly just a good phone

----------


## benbaaa

I recently got the Samsung Galaxy Ace (called a Cooper in Thailand). It does far more than I need from a basic phone, but I like it. Camera's ok, works well as a phone. And it's good for keeping up with TD. I'm posting on my phone right now!

----------


## Bettyboo

^ thanks for all the advice folks.

----------


## withnallstoke

You are welcome.

_Poofboy._

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## peterpan

FP.
Remember how your Mammy used to sew up yr pockets to stop you playing with your willy, maybe you should try that again.

----------


## Bettyboo

I didn't buy a phone today.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

I thought about it though...

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Remember how your Mammy used to sew up yr pockets to stop you playing with your willy, maybe you should try that again.


Sounds like a good way to ruin a game of pocket billiards! :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

The Galaxy S3 is available for pre-order here in the sandpit now.

$715.

I don't fucking think so.

 :Smile:

----------


## Kwang

^ Bargain :Smile: 

Samsung Galaxy S3 hits Amazon for $800 - News - Know Your Mobile




> The Samsung Galaxy S3 is now available for pre-order on Amazon.
> 
> For this you get the handset unlocked, unbranded and it’ll work anywhere in the world – so you can import it from the US to the UK, and vice versa.
> 
> The Galaxy S3, according to Amazon, will launch on June 1 in the US, where the device costs $800, and on May 30 in the UK, where it will be priced at £499.
> 
> With its 4.8-inch 720p display, Exynos 4 Quad 1.4 GHz processor, 1 GB of RAM, 8-megapixel camera, and Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich operating system, there’s a lot to like about the Galaxy S3. It’s big, powerful and features tons of built-in features like S-Voice (Samsung’s attempt at Siri).





> What we didn’t like about the Galaxy S3, however, was the its build quality. The chassis is so plasticky it feels positively cheap in the hand.
> Performance will no doubt be exceptional on the handset but that still doesn’t justify paying nearly $1000/£500 for one. For the same price in the US you could get two iPhone 4S handsets, for instance.
> 
> According to a KYM informant, Samsung will launch another Galaxy brand device towards the end of the year that carries its Exynos 5 CPU.
> 
> The only thing that isn’t clear is whether said Galaxy device will be a tablet or a smartphone. But seeing Samsung launched the Galaxy S3 sans LTE, we’d expect an LTE-variant in Q3/Q4 to do battle with Apple’s iPhone 5.
> 
> Google is also expected to launch Android 5.0 Jelly Bean next month at its annual Google I/O 2012 event, which adds even more weight to the idea of seeing yet another flagship Samsung before the close of the year.
> 
> Our advice? The Galaxy S3 is the bee's knees at present but it won’t be for long, so do yourself a favour and don’t go coughing up $800 for the privilege of getting one first. You’ll only end up kicking yourself later.

----------


## Mojo

> You can pick up the Nokia N8 for under 10k now, has the best camera you will find on a phone for that money, although it has an old operating system


Nokia has rolled out the latest Belle version for N8 so the sw is up to date and actually looks bit like iPhone but gives you widgets and other extras.

The best value for money smart phones are Nokia Lumia ones. 710 is only 9k and 610 is on the way and will be cheaper. Exactly the same phone software wise than more expensive 800 (15,400) and 900 (18,000). Just different styling and cheaper plastic in covers and maybe screen resolution bit down.

In any case the present WP7.5 is the easiest and smooth os out there now. Beats iPhone app grid any day.

Also worth to mention that these comes with Nokia's superior Navteq based free voice navigation and maps. New update and better version for WP7.5...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Our advice? The Galaxy S3 is the bee's knees at present but it won’t be  for long, so do yourself a favour and don’t go coughing up $800 for the  privilege of getting one first. You’ll only end up kicking yourself  later.


Tend to agree.

----------


## Kwang

> 610 is on the way and will be cheaper


Hmm, Amoled screen too, says 7900 here but not in stock yet, you can see the spec if you click it here http://www.jaymart.co.th/ListBrand.asp?NOKIA&page=4



Looks a lot like the old 5800

----------


## Bettyboo

> 610 is on the way and will be cheaper.





> free voice navigation


& a good camera for 8,000 baht. Not bad.

----------


## Bettyboo

I've alsom seen for 4-6k decent little Sony walkmans that can make calls, play music and take picturesw, so I'll be looking at them too.

I've got the Kindle for reading and at some stage over the next 6 months will probably pick up the new ASUS transformer 300; I plaed with a Transformer 101 the other day and it seemed really nice. I don't need an android phone really, just a basic one with a camera, and I like music too - if I an find a 4-6k phone with an okay camra with a flash and good lens then I'd likely go for that - I'll pop to Paragon to look at the Sony and Nokia shops.

On the Tablet front, Ive tried them all out over the last few days and the iPAD 2 is a very good buy at 13,500 baht, imo. I don't like Apple, so I wouldn't buy one but it;s a good tablet at a good price.

----------


## baldrick

> Samsung will launch another Galaxy brand device towards the end of the year that carries its Exynos 5 CPU.


the new note ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well they must be doing something right....




> *Samsung Galaxy S3 becomes Vodafone's most pre-ordered Android device ever sold*
> 
>                                             by Alastair Stevenson  
> More from this author
> 
>                       23 May 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Kwang

> Well they must be doing something right....


They have them all signed up to contracts, probably 3 year ones at that price

----------


## harrybarracuda

And they'll end up paying $1000 or more for it. Dipsticks. And to think I thought it was only Apple that had those kind of insane groupies.

----------


## Mojo

> Hmm, Amoled screen too, says 7900 here but not in stock yet, you can see the spec if you click it here ?-NOKIA Mobile | JAY MART
> 
> Looks a lot like the old 5800


That's C6 with Symbian Belle, also a good option. But i meant the new Windows Phone based Lumia 610. The WP runs like a dream...

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I quite like the idea of that one.

----------


## Kwang

There's a severe lack of apps on Windows phones.

I can't live without my Hide The Fart game

Here is the online version

http://www.addictinggames.com/funny-...idethefart.jsp

----------


## good2bhappy

Acer.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ never. I still have a tiny iota of self pride...

^^ I don't want any apps, I want a phone and a camera, and, if possible (I think the Lumia has it) a Garmin style, okay it's an 'app'.  :Smile:

----------


## Kwang

bought 2 ipads this week for the kids, the blackberry playbook is 169, ipad 2 is 330, but i would be hated forever if I went that way, that has no apps too

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> I don't want any apps


You say that until you start using them.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks for starting this thread Betty ,, Ive been looking of ra while for us two and I'm gonna take Bangyais advice and get a couple of C5's cheers

----------


## Bettyboo

^ let me know how you get on, mate.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> And they'll end up paying $1000 or more for it.


£500 SIM free, probably free with some contracts

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> I don't want any apps
> 
> 
> You say that until you start using them.


There's the rub. You might think you_ just want a simple phone_ but once you get hooked on the apps the road to perdition isn't too far away.

User ................. know thyself !

 ::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

^^ Er yes, like I said, it could be free on a three year full service contract at 50 quid a month....

Well I'm sure you can do the maths.

----------


## Bettyboo

> User ................. know thyself !


Good advice.  :Smile:

----------


## benbaaa

I never knew where north was until I got an app.  Now I know it's



that way.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> bought 2 ipads this week for the kids, the blackberry playbook is 169, ipad 2 is 330, but i would be hated forever if I went that way, that has no apps too


I bought mine some books.

Saying that, is the PS2 still the best hand-held games thingy?

----------


## Mojo

Nokia maps and navigation is as close to garmin as you get. Light years ahead of anything available in Android or iPhone. So if that's what you are looking for Lumia range or the Symbian ones for good value for money are your best bet.

I had, yes i lost it, the Lumia 800 for a while. Could get all apps i used in my android but it seems that latest angry birds comes later than for android and apple but i'm fine with that as i do not do games on my mobile. 

One word of caution though, it's rumored that Lumia 610 is lacking on memory and skype is not running smooth. So if you use Skype a lot then get the 710. Not that much more...

I have the 900 pre-ordered on white and will get it in mid June. With that price you get "old hardware" but a phone that has the smoothest and most easy to use OS in. And real OS that is, not just an app grid to launch apps.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ thanks for that.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojo

Although worth mentioning that these usability and OS choices are a personal thing. 

You might have totally different feel of the particular device and OS as i do. I find the Lumia 800 and 900 with solid plastic body and curved class giving me very solid feel of the device and the keyboard is good in my opinion. Then again some might say it feels or looks like it's made out of plastic like those buckets sold in the market.

So i'd go to a shop and try them out before buying. Playing around with the device for couple of minutes will give you the feel if your going to like it or not. The feel and how the OS runs on the hardware etc. If i'm not mistaken the Lumia 800 should be in shops already to try out. the 610 and 710 is exactly same SW only the HW is bit lower price range. 900 then again is the same as 800 but bit bigger screen, front facing camera etc.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I went to big C and powerbuy and found the handsets with the huge plastic devices stuck on the back, to stop the likes of DJ Pat running off with one, made it tough to get the feel of the product (especially so with some of the tablets). So I'll pop to Paragon to the Sony, Samsung and Nokia shops where you can have a better fiddle around.  :Smile:  I'll get a Burger King Double Whopper while I'm there...

----------


## nigelandjan

> ^ let me know how you get on, mate.


 Well its not got off to a good start ,, can't believe it I suggested a new white one for Jan and a black one for me ( easy recog ) I have been told no no no honey our old ones still working ,, TBH our old Samsung jets are clapped out and I'm pissed off with the touch pad ,,,,,,she's only looking after me money bless her ,, but when they will not spark up again it will be the C5 Nokias

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> but when they will not spark up again it will be the C5 Nokias


Just 'accidentally' drop it out of an upstairs window.  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Just 'accidentally' drop it out of an upstairs window.


   er,,,, I knew there had to be a disadvantage somewhere in living in a bungalow

----------


## DrAndy

> like I said, it could be free on a three year full service contract at 50 quid a month....


I didn't see that post

I thought it nwas Kwang that mentioned 3 year contracts

In fact, the contracts will be for a year in general, or two for a few providers

the cost...nobody knows yet

----------


## DrAndy

> I'll get a Burger King Double Whopper while I'm there...





> huge plastic devices


yes, that is what they are

strange they use them as security devices too

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Just 'accidentally' drop it out of an upstairs window.
> 
> 
>    er,,,, I knew there had to be a disadvantage somewhere in living in a bungalow


Might have to drop it upwards a few yards.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I have been told no no no


Were you one of the posters telling me to 'man up' in another thread, Nige???  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Are you going to buy a bloody phone or what! :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

^ No deffo no ,, not me mate ,, not my style ,, never have been like that , happy to go with the flow , watch the shit hit the fan ,, then sit back with an expression on my face that  she can read now which say's  "  told you so "  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Are you going to buy a bloody phone or what!


No.  :Smile: 

I just heard that the landlord has sold the house, so I have to be out by the end of next month. I am thus, focusing my mighty efforts on finding somewhere to live...

----------


## Kwang

Can we get a house huntin thread off you Betty, you've done every other bar anal beads :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I'd buy on Petkassen road. They are building the skytrain there at the mo.

----------


## superman

> Originally Posted by The Fresh Prince
> 
> Are you going to buy a bloody phone or what!
> 
> 
> No. 
> 
> I just heard that the landlord has sold the house, so I have to be out by the end of next month. I am thus, focusing my mighty efforts on finding somewhere to live...


Don't you need a phone to call people to find somewhere ?  :bananaman:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ my Thai's not good enough, so the missus can handle that...

----------


## Bangyai

Here's a nice detatched property for you if you can find a bit of land.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I'd buy on Petkassen road


I'm just gonna rent, try to get the house built on the missus' land.

----------


## Kwang

I got a spare room here for you buddy if your still up for the wife swap :Smile:

----------


## Kwang

Back to the Op, had a result today, I lost a Nokia X6 2 years ago in Bangkok after falling asleep in a Taxi. The missus went the market today and found one the same model on the kerb.

I thought about handing it back for all of 5 minutes due to karma, moral reasons and the owner giving me a good shoeing, then I thought of all the 10 phones I've left in bars and been robbed of in Bangkok and fuk em Im keepin it.

Sum Nam Na as they say :Smile: 

I might even see how much credits left on that sim and turn it on and give them the old Not speak English

----------


## Bettyboo

^ you're a bad man!

^^ I'm sending the MiL down in a taxi now, no need to send anyone in return; enjoy...  :Smile:

----------


## Kwang

No I couldn't do that mate, I do have some morals you know. The returning taxi will contain the missus, kid, a half eaten fish that always stares at me when i go in the cupboard for a midnight snack and her pet cockroaches.

Cus thats the kind of guy I am

----------


## Bettyboo

I just bought a new phone.

Sony Xperia mini, 5,400 baht.

It felt good in the hand, well made and a good size.

1 ghz processor.
Android 2.3, but upgradeable to 4 (don't know if I'll need to).
5 Mp camera with flash and zoom.
Very smooth and easy to use.
2GB micro SD card came in the box.
HD video.
Really nice, responsive and easy to use touch screen display.
Flash support.
Long battery lfe.
Fits in my pocket nicely and feels good.



Here's a review: http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pho...-993256/review

----------


## Bettyboo

> Originally Posted by Kwang
> 
> 
> Hmm, Amoled screen too, says 7900 here but not in stock yet, you can see the spec if you click it here ?-NOKIA Mobile | JAY MART
> 
> Looks a lot like the old 5800
> 
> 
> That's C6 with Symbian Belle, also a good option. But i meant the new Windows Phone based Lumia 610. The WP runs like a dream...


Played around with it (in fact I fiddled around with half a dozen handsets, think the staff were getting bored with me until I actually pulled out the cash and shocked them into smiles - thereafter, very good service, went though everything, checked the phone, put my sim in and showed me how it works...); the Nokia, just like the Samsung and HTC phone I looked at didn't reaaly feel like phones you could put in your pocket, they were devices with bigish screens, which wasn't what I needed. The classic style Nokias of a decent size didn't have a mix of the camera, music, ease of use and nice feel that the Sony had, to my mind/hand. The Nokia 610 was 7,400.

----------


## Mojo

Not bad for 5,400. Size wise quite thick but that probably allows proper battery.

I have Galaxy Gio at the moment which is similar size but lower spec. My only problem with it is that Android starts to come bit laggy when you load it with apps. Although i'm running a custom ROM at the moment and overclocked the processor with it to make it more smooth.

And that's one thing you need to be careful with, once you start with the mods it's never ending tuning which is the main reason i ordered the Lumia  :Smile: 

But there is few must have apps like Juice defender which makes you battery last much longer. Another one is Lookout security that i use to back-up and can locate lost phone etc. But i guess there is another thread going on for Android mods and apps.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ the more I play with it, check out reviews, etc, the happier I am with it. & it's cute.

It's very fast and smooth.

I don't plan to download any apps, so hopefully I won't slow it down. The small Samsungs didn't feel so good in my hand, so I went with the feel really. From a review I just read, the 1st version of this phone was a bit average, but they've updated it, added a better processor, larger screen and fixed the niggling s/w issues. I'm happy, for the money.

The problem is the screen size. Not a problem for me, but the screen is too small to use it as a full-time video/browser device (which I won't).

----------


## Butterfly

150 EUROS for a shit phone ? why bother ? buy an iPhone, much more stylish

----------


## good2bhappy

found one in the gents
handed it in to the secretary

----------


## Bettyboo

> 150 EUROS


What currency is that; still around??? Not for much longer??? Back to the Belgian drachmar soon...

I want a phone not a device; the ITard 4s is a device no a phone.




> found one in the gents handed it in to the secretary


You are a good man. Can we send Kwang to spend a month at your finishing school?

----------


## baldrick

you should get the Aust version of ICS




> the extra cost is localising the software from english to australian. for example:
> [ Yes ] , [ No ] , [Cancel]   => [ Rippa ] , [ Bugga ] , [ WTF mate? ]

----------


## Bettyboo

^  :Smile: ...

----------


## baldrick

Galaxy ACE 2   I8160

Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 I8160 - Full phone specifications

has anyone seen these on sale in Thai yet ? got a price ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Android 2.3 don't bother.

But if you must:

Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 Unlocked GSM Cell Phone - L2D2ONLINE.COM

----------


## baldrick

> Android 2.3 don't bother.


for a mia noi noi and she will not give a fcuk - except she will want white


a price in THB would be nice as it would indicate they are on sale in thailand

----------


## harrybarracuda

If it's for the slapper, get her the Pink SII you stingy bastard.

She'll slobber all over your cock for that.

----------


## baldrick

^ no they like the white better - then they can put what ever colour surround on it that suits their mood.

the gsmarena page says only black - but they say that also about the ace plus and I got a white one of those 4 weeks ago for the mia noi noi noi  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I did a double take at this, never heard it mentioned when it was announced!




> The *Nokia 808 PureView* is a Nokia Belle powered smartphone, first unveiled on 27 February 2012 at the Mobile World Congress. It is the first smartphone to feature Nokia's PureView technology, a pixel oversampling  technique that reduces an image taken at full resolution into a lower  resolution picture, thus achieving higher definition and light  sensitivity, and enables lossless zoom.[2][3]
>  It features a *41 megapixel* 1/1.2" sensor and a high resolution f/2.4 Zeiss all-aspherical  1-group lens. The 808's sensor was the largest and highest resolution  sensor in a cameraphone at the time of its launch, a record previously  held by Nokia's N8, sporting a sensor 2.5 times larger than that of its predecessor.[4]
>  The 808 won the award for "Best New Mobile Handset, Device or Tablet" at Mobile World Congress 2012[5], and the award for Best Imaging Innovation for 2012 from the Technical Image Press Association[6].
>  The 808 will be first released in select countries in May 2012

----------


## Kwang

> has anyone seen these on sale in Thai yet ? got a price ?


9450 THB

Compare prices Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 and shop for mobile phone

----------


## Mojo

> I did a double take at this, never heard it mentioned when it was announced!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The *Nokia 808 PureView* is a Nokia Belle powered smartphone, first unveiled on 27 February 2012 at the Mobile World Congress. It is the first smartphone to feature Nokia's PureView technology, a pixel oversampling  technique that reduces an image taken at full resolution into a lower  resolution picture, thus achieving higher definition and light  sensitivity, and enables lossless zoom.[2][3]
>  It features a *41 megapixel* 1/1.2" sensor and a high resolution f/2.4 Zeiss all-aspherical  1-group lens. The 808's sensor was the largest and highest resolution  sensor in a cameraphone at the time of its launch, a record previously  held by Nokia's N8, sporting a sensor 2.5 times larger than that of its predecessor.[4]
> ...


That is an impressive camera, for a mobile phone. Although the phone is strange looking as the camera takes lot of space it might appeal to those to get rid of their point and shoot cameras and use their phone instead.

----------


## Kwang

^ I dont know why Nikon, Pentax, Canon et al don't just stick an antenae in there cameras. They have Mic and earpiece already  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

41MP is pretty fucking massive for a camera anyway, let alone a phone!

----------


## Mojo

Here's some sample photos

Nokia PureView 808 41 Megapixel Sample Photo Gallery

----------


## harrybarracuda

Meh. No money shots.

----------

